# wrapping rods



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

is it much harder wrapping rods by hand than it is to use the machine? any one selling one or the other? i really wanna learn because i have a bunch of rods that need a tune up. i dont really want to just throw them away and buy new ones if they still have luck and/or potential. you could say my poles of wounded veterans but still got the heart to fight. any help would be appreciated


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

its is 100x easier to wrap one on a machine but a machine is 100x more exspensive then wrapping it by hand


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I will have one forsale in about a week and a half. Just waiting on my new lathe to come in and I am going to put my american tackle lathe up forsale.


----------



## snookslayer08 (Dec 30, 2009)

You can make a machine for like $75, just get some 2x4's at home depot a sewing machine motor and make the chuck out of PVC. That's how my machine is at home and the same thing at work but it has an aluminum chuch.


----------

